# Prob with mobile version of site



## Jezston (21 Feb 2011)

just tried to send someone a pm by selecting their profile, then sending a message from the profile paid, but get an error, then find I'm logged out! I was able to repeat this by logging back in and trying again, but can't recall the error I'm afraid.


----------



## Jezston (21 Feb 2011)

profile PAGE sorry. Stupid phones.


----------



## Jezston (21 Feb 2011)

profile PAGE sorry. Stupid phones.


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2011)

Does this happen when you click the messenger _link_, or when you've composed your message and try to _send_ _it_?

--
Shaun


----------



## Jezston (22 Mar 2011)

Hello sorry only just noticed your reply. I shall investigate later.

It could be just that my phone is rubbish.


----------

